# Why am I getting email when I selected not to?



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I got an email today from the website saying my incoming message box was almost full. I specifically unchecked the box on my settings so that I would not receive any emails for any reason from this forum for privacy reasons. Now my privacy has been compromised.

Not happy.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you tell me what was the email address of the sender? 

This is a tech function email, you can't disable those. It's similar to those emails you get for when someone has tried to log into your account. If you really feel like your privacy has been compromise, its not, you can always change your email. 

Lee


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

No, sorry I deleted it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you see another one can you copy the message and post it here so we can look into it deeper.  

Thank you 

~ Danniella


----------

